# [gelöst] Wer kennt die ebuilds zu ....

## deranonyme

Hallo

Nach dem nicht ganz problemlosen Update (curl,expat) ärgern bei mir noch folgende Dateien, die ich auch mit

```
equery belongs
```

keinem ebuild zuordnen konnte. Weiß jemand wozu die gehören könnten?

```

  broken /usr/bin/tp_tagger (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/trm (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/libkmediapart.so.0.0.1 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/i686-linux/auto/XML/Parser/Expat/Expat.so (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/ab2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/ab2-ssl (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/apache2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/checkgid2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/htdbm (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/htdigest2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/htpasswd2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/logresolve2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/sbin/rotatelogs2 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

```

Des weiteren hat bei mir ethereal aus irgend einem Grund überlebt und lässt sich jetzt nicht mehr deinstallieren, da es aus den aktuellen Portage Tree raus ist. Wie werde ich solche Leichen wieder los?

Danke FrankLast edited by deranonyme on Mon Aug 13, 2007 2:51 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## think4urs11

immer wieder mal praktisch: Portage File Search

----------

## Necoro

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> immer wieder mal praktisch: Portage File Search

 

Hmm ... warum erfährt man erst jetzt, dass es sowas gibt ;D

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   immer wieder mal praktisch: Portage File Search 
> 
> Hmm ... warum erfährt man erst jetzt, dass es sowas gibt ;D

 

weil mich niemand vorher gefragt hat  :Wink: 

ich glaube PFS gibt es bereits seit 2004/2005, ist nur wie diverses andere sinnvolle auch nichts 'offizielles'

----------

## deranonyme

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> immer wieder mal praktisch: Portage File Search

 

Super, hat geholfen. System ist wieder sauber.

Danke Frank

----------

## musv

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Des weiteren hat bei mir ethereal aus irgend einem Grund überlebt und lässt sich jetzt nicht mehr deinstallieren, da es aus den aktuellen Portage Tree raus ist. Wie werde ich solche Leichen wieder los?

 

Der Nachfolger von Ethereal ist Wireshark. Ich kann mich auch dunkel noch daran erinnern, daß Ethereal damals ganz sauber deinstalliert und Wireshark stattdessen installiert wurde. 

Falls das aber wirklich noch installiert sein sollte, müßte eigentlich eine Fehlermeldung bei "emerge -pu world" kommen, daß das Package nicht mehr Portage vorhanden ist. Zumindest war das bei allen anderen Paketen so, die irgendwann mal rausgefallen sind, Bsp: xmms.

----------

## franzf

Du kannst dir alte ebuilds hier holen. Oben erst noch die "dead files" anzeigen lassen.

Wenn es tatsächlich noch auf der Platte sein sollte, einfach ethereal in ein Overlay, deinstallieren, aus dem Overlay entfernen und gut sollt's sein.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Du kannst dir alte ebuilds hier holen. Oben erst noch die "dead files" anzeigen lassen.
> 
> Wenn es tatsächlich noch auf der Platte sein sollte, einfach ethereal in ein Overlay, deinstallieren, aus dem Overlay entfernen und gut sollt's sein.
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

Öh. Unter /var/db/pkg/ sind doch alle installierten Pakete mit Ebuilds abgelegt.

Wenn nun komplett /usr/portage/ fehlt, dann kann man trotzdem sauber unmergen.

Tobi

----------

## deranonyme

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Falls das aber wirklich noch installiert sein sollte, müßte eigentlich eine Fehlermeldung bei "emerge -pu world" kommen, daß das Package nicht mehr Portage vorhanden ist. Zumindest war das bei allen anderen Paketen so, die irgendwann mal rausgefallen sind, Bsp: xmms.

 

Naja, ich hab mir mal mein worldfile zerschossen, und das System nach besten Gewissen wieder zusammengeschraubt.....

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn es tatsächlich noch auf der Platte sein sollte, einfach ethereal in ein Overlay, deinstallieren, aus dem Overlay entfernen und gut sollt's sein.

 

Hab ich gemacht, aber alles kompiliert auf dem aktuellen Sytem nicht mehr, oder fordert andere veraltete ebuilds an. Hab ich also weitestgehend händisch geklärt.

Naja, jedenfalls Danke

Frank

----------

## Sourcecode

Wenn du dir die World File zerschossen hast, kannst du doch mit etwas Glück mit dem Befehl "regenworld" das Ding wieder zusammenbekommen? schon versucht?

----------

## deranonyme

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

> Wenn du dir die World File zerschossen hast, kannst du doch mit etwas Glück mit dem Befehl "regenworld" das Ding wieder zusammenbekommen? schon versucht?

 

Naja, wie gesagt schon ne ganze Weile her. Und es war nicht nur das worldfile, sondern auch die emerge logs und damit war regenworld gestorben.   :Crying or Very sad:  Aber ich bin am Aufbau einer Datensicherung, man ist ja lernfähig. Ist zwar nur nen Home PC aber einiges vermisst man doch nach nem Crash   :Shocked: 

Frank

----------

